# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  trật tự hoạt động của hệ thống báo cháy

## qwerty

trật tự hoạt động của hệ thống báo cháy, báo khói là 1 trật tự khép kín. khi có hiện tượng về sự cháy (chẳng hạn như nhiệt độ gia nâng cao đột ngột, với sự xuất hiện của khói hoặc những tia lửa) các đồ vật đầu vào (đầu báo, công tắc khẩn) nhận tín hiệu và truyền thông báo của sự cố về trọng điểm báo cháy. Tại đây trung tâm sẽ xử lý thông tin nhận được, xác định vị trí nơi xảy ra sự cháy (thông qua các zone) và truyền thông tin đến các vật dụng đầu ra (bảng hiển thị phụ, chuông, còi, đèn), những đồ vật này sẽ phát dấu hiệu âm thanh, ánh sáng để mọi người nhận biết khu vực đang xảy ra sự cháy và xử lý kịp thời.

 trật tự hoạt động của hệ thống báo cháy, Hệ thống bao gồm : Tủ trọng điểm báo cháy , các đầu dò cảm biến như cảm biến ga, cảm biến nhiệt gia tăng, đầu báo khói. khi nhận thấy ga bị dò, nhiệt độ tăng, khói… các đầu dò này báo về thiết bị trọng điểm, đồ vật trung tâm xử lí và truyền dấu hiệu tới báo động đầu ra như chuông báo động, đèn báo cháy.

 sơ đồ của hệ thống báo cháy, quy trình hoạt động của hệ thống báo cháy :
1. Bình chữa cháy

 6. phòng ban kích hoạt hệ thống bằng tay

 2. Hệ thống ống dẫn

 7. Đồng hồ chỉ thị chế độ hoạt động

 3. Vòi phun

 tám. Đầu dò, đầu báo

 bốn. Màn hình hiển thị

 chín. Màn chắn lửa

 năm. Chuông báo

 10.Tủ trọng điểm

 THANH DAT Co.,Ltd sản xuất những sản phẩm chuyên dụng cho công việc pccc nhiều năm kinh nghiệm nhất, uy tín nhất, giá khó khăn nhất chỉ dẫn thứ tự hoạt động của hệ thống báo cháy.

 Công ty May bom chua chay dien Thuận Hiệp Thành chuyên phân phối : Máy bơm chữa cháy Tohatsu
Địa chỉ: 837 Đường 3/2 Phường 7 Quận 11
 Điện thoại: 08 6264 3015 - Fax: 08 6264 3087
 Hotline: 090 637 7952
 Web site Bơm chữa cháy Pentax : maybomnuocpccc.vn

----------

